# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Ερώτηση για ενισχυτή με ECL82

## chris73

Καλησπέρα,
μόλις ολοκλήρωσα αυτή τη κατασκευή:
http://www.lh-electric.net/projects/tiny3w.html

όλα πήγαν καλά και λειτούργησε με την πρώτη, ουσιαστικά μηδενικό φύσημα (μόνο λίγο hum αλλά θα το λύσω) και την λίγη ώρα που έπαιξε με άφησε πολύ ευχαριστημένο.

Έχω μόνο ένα θέμα, με την τάση στο screen.

 Στο παραπάνω site αναφέρει:
                   DC Voltages after tube warm-up (3-5 min.) based on B+ 270V
                   Penthode cathode (pin 2)= 18 Volts
                   Penthode plate (pin 6)= 267 Volts
                   Penthode screen (pin 7)= 262 Volts
                   Triode cathode (pin 8= 1.3 Volts
                   Triode plate (pin 9)= 100 Volts 

Το δικό μου Β+ είναι στα 253V και στην άνοδο εμφανίζει περίπου 230 ενώ στο screen 240 (τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά). Απλά να παίξω με την R7 μέχρι να κατέβει η τάση στο screen κάτω από της ανόδου, ή τι άλλο?

Έυχαριστω εκ των προτέρων

----------


## p.gabr

Καλα ακουσματα Χρηστο




> Το δικό μου Β+ είναι στα 253V και στην άνοδο εμφανίζει περίπου 230 ενώ  στο screen 240 (τα υπόλοιπα είναι σωστά). Απλά να παίξω με την R7 μέχρι  να κατέβει η τάση στο screen κάτω από της ανόδου, ή τι άλλο?
> 
> Έυχαριστω εκ των προτέρων



Αυτο ομως δεν γινεται 
να εχεις ταση τροφοδοσιας 235(+Β) και στο σκριν περισσοτερη (240)
καπου τα γραφεις λαθος

----------


## chris73

τι να πω? το έχω μετρήσει τόσες φορές και δεν καταλαβαίνω. Με την ευκαιρία που θα ξηλώσω διάφορα λόγο τροφοδοσίας θα τα ματαξαναδώ όλα πάλι από την αρχή και βλέπουμε

----------


## spirakos

Γεια σου Χρηστο, Παναγιωτη τι λεει εδω?
Η R7 ειναι σωστη? 1Κ? Δοκιμασε το 1 ακρο της αντι απο Β+ να το βαλεις στην ανοδο
Μετρα ταση πανω στην R7 ...
tiny3W.gif

----------


## spirakos

Εφοσον γραφω 1η φορα γιατι ο ποιητης λεει 57 μυνηματα?

----------


## chris73

Σπύρο γεια,
προσωπικά δεν έχω και πολύ ιδέα, απλά ακολουθώ διαγράμματα ουσιαστικά, όμως πουθενά δεν βρήκα στο νετ κάτι τέτοιο.
Όλα που έχω δει συμπεριλαμβανομένων και Philips κτλ είναι αυτής της φιλοσοφίας και με "R7" εκεί γύρω.
Τώρα τι να πω, μόλις ξαναπιάσω το τροφοδοτικό θα το δω και αυτό

Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Βεβαιώσου-μέτρα ότι R7=1000 Ω και όχι 1 ή 0.1
Μέτρα ωμική αντ/ση μετ/τή.
Άλλαξε λυχνία.

----------


## chris73

Αποστόλη τον έχω κάνει 2xECL82. Και στα δύο κανάλια οι αντιστάσεις είναι 1000Ω (πάντα μετράω ένα ένα τα εξαρτήματα μην ψάχνω μετά).

Οι εξόδου είναι 5.6k-8Ω (ιδανικά από ότι κατάλαβα -μετά- θα έπρεπε 8k-8Ω σε αυτές τις τάσεις) και τα πρωτεύοντα εμφανίζουν περίπου 560Ω ενώ τα δευτερεύοντα περίπου 1.7 (λογικά δεν φένονται?).

Όσο για τις λυχνίες τις βρήκα used από ebay και έχουν και οι δύο την ίδια συμπεριφορά, εκτός ότι κατά την λειτουργεία εμφανίζουν 1 βολτ διαφορά στην κάθοδο με όλα τα υλικά κτλ να είναι και στα δύο κανάλια όσο πιο όμοια γίνεται.

Δεν έχω άλλες να δοκιμάσω τώρα, όμως με την ευκαιρία να ρωτήσω, αν οι ρώσικες 6F3P μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθούν άμεσα στην θέση τους σε ενδεχόμενη αλλάγη (μια που βρίσκεις φθηνά ζευγάρια NOS) ή ίσως δουλεύουν καλύτερα με μικρότερη τάση?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν βρήκα καμπύλες για την ώρα να βγάλω το σημείο λειτουργίας.
Με 560Ω στην άνοδο είναι φυσιολογικές οι μετρήσεις σου.
Δοκίμασε με μεγαλύτερη αντ/ση πλέγματος 2,2 ή 2.7Κ ή μετ/τή με μικρότερη Ωμική αντ/ση πρωτ/τος.

----------


## chris73

Σήμερα δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, και όσο για τους εξόδου θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτούς όπως και να είναι μια που τους ταίριαξα μέσα στο κουτάκι κτλ. Αύριο θα δοκιμάσω μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις στα πλέγματα αν και για την ιστορία, σε μια είχα βάλει καταλάθος αντί 1Κ 560Ω στην αρχή και ουσιαστηκά καμία διαφορά δεν είδα. Και πάλι πλέγμα-άνοδος είχαν διαφορά περι τα 10V (μικρότερη στην άνοδο)

----------


## spirakos

Δε προκειται να παθει τιποτα για μερικα βολτ διαφορα
Εβαλες την αντισταση στην ανοδο που ειπα? Καντο, μετρα και θα δεις

----------


## chris73

Σπύρο σήμερα δεν μπορώ, αύριο θα το κάνω και θα δω τι θα διαλέξω τελικά για να τον κλείσω και να επιμεληθώ τις τελευταίες πινελιές!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σπύρο φυσικά η τάση θα πέσει αλλά θα δουλεύει σαν τρίοδος.

----------


## spirakos

Αυτο θελω, δεν θα αλλαξουν πολλα πραγματα να εισαι σιγουρος
Τι πιστευεις οτι θα αλλαξει αν το σκριν εχει ιδια ταση με την ανοδο, στη μια περιπτωση σταθερη στην αλλη περιπτωση να ακολουθει την ανοδο?
Πες μου θεωρητικα να σου πω πρακτικα

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν είπα ότι ειναι λάθος, πάντως θα μειωθεί η ισχύς και η αντίσταση ανόδου και θα αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα α

----------


## chris73

οκ, έκανα ότι είπε ο Σπύρος και η κατάσταση αντιστράφηκε, έπεσε η ισχύς και μου φάνηκε πως το μπάσο μειώθηκε επίσης. 
Τελική σύνδεση σε πέντοδη με ακόμη μικρότερη τάση όμως μια και πρόσθεσα R-C για το Hum.

Τώρα χωρίς αλλαγές σε σχέση με το σχέδιο έχω περί τα 235 στο screen και 225 στην άνοδο. Τον έκλεισα και παίζει εδώ και δύο ώρες και όλα φαίνονται οκ. Αν και το μπάσσο ίσως λίγο αρκετό (ή είχα συνηθήσει στην μουσική από τον πολυκάναλο Onkyo που πάντα είχα την υποψία ότι υστερούσε στον τομέα...)

Μόνο κάτι παράξενο στην αρχή. Έπεφτε η ένταση στο αριστερό κανάλι ή και σχεδόν μηδενιζόταν και πάλι επανέρχονταν γρήγορα. Άλαξα μεταξύ τους της λυχνίες και πάλι το έκανε στο αριστερό κανάλι. Αν δεν ήταν καμιά επαφή ή καλώδιο από τα βάλε-βγάλε θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος πυκνωτής? και αν ποιός θα μπορούσε να είναι στην περίπτωση που το ξανακάνει?

Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## spirakos

> οκ, έκανα ότι είπε ο Σπύρος και η κατάσταση αντιστράφηκε, έπεσε η ισχύς και μου φάνηκε πως το μπάσο μειώθηκε επίσης. 
> Τελική σύνδεση σε πέντοδη με ακόμη μικρότερη τάση όμως μια και πρόσθεσα R-C για το Hum.
> 
> *Το μπασο μειωθηκε επειδη μειωθηκε και η συνολικη ισχυς, οταν δουλευει σαν τριοδος δοκιμασε να βγαλεις εκτος την αναδραση*
> 
> Μόνο κάτι παράξενο στην αρχή. Έπεφτε η ένταση στο αριστερό κανάλι ή και σχεδόν μηδενιζόταν και πάλι επανέρχονταν γρήγορα. Άλαξα μεταξύ τους της λυχνίες και πάλι το έκανε στο αριστερό κανάλι. Αν δεν ήταν καμιά επαφή ή καλώδιο από τα βάλε-βγάλε θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιος πυκνωτής? και αν ποιός θα μπορούσε να είναι στην περίπτωση που το ξανακάνει?
> 
> *Ισως να φταιει ο μετ/στης εξοδου*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον


Καλες ακροασεις να εχεις και συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## spirakos

Ο C5 μαλλον ευθυνεται για την ελλειψη χαμηλων οταν η R7 παει στην ανοδο
Αν θες να κρατησεις μερικη αναδραση βαλε μια μεγαλυτερη R5 πχ 100Κ
Συγνωμη που τα γραφω με καθυστερηση και τα λεω ενα ενα, καλη συνεχεια

----------


## chris73

Τελικά τον έκλεισα (δεν είναι για πολλά ανοίγματα το κουτί. θα το ανεβάσω στις κατασκευές σύντομα).

Δεν άλλαξα ή δοκίμασα τίποτα νέο, Σπύρο ευχαριστώ πάντως όπως και όλους.

Θεωρώ πως λειτούργησε με επιτυχία. Πέρασε το τεστ των 5 συνεχόμενων ωρών  λειτουργείας παίζοντας τα πάντα (σχεδόν).
Για όποιον θα ήθελε κάτι μικρό (αλλά καθόλου ασθενικό!) για βιβλιοθήκη κτλ νομίζω είναι ότι πρέπει.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------

